

Help, HN - Vimeo is Not available in India - nshankar

Vimeo is not available in India. But there are some awesome tech learning videos on it. Can someone send the video www.vimeo.com/42530011 to YouTube so that we can watch it? This is from the last post - Git and GitHub Secrets by Zack Holman. I didn't find it there.
======
anujkk
I am from New Delhi, India and I am able to watch the given
video(www.vimeo.com/42530011) on Vimeo. How is it not available in India? Am I
missing something?

------
elssar
Try using <https://> instead of <http://> Or use a proxy server Or use their
IP address - 74.113.233.128 Or VPN into a server hosted outside India & try
access vimeo from there.

All of these should work

~~~
nshankar
Can't youtube be simple? I don't under why we try to complicate things?

~~~
elssar
erm, how is it complicated to use the IP address or https?

------
nshankar
Update: Zack is kind to keep the files for download. I am seeing it now.
Thanks everyone.

------
revorad
sshuttle is your friend - <https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle>

